# Mummy 3 (with Jet Li & Michelle Yeoh)



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep, Mummy waker Rick O'Connell is at it again and this time in the far east. This time MA action stars Jet Li and Michelle Yeoh play the baddies in their first movie together. Directed by Rob Cohen (Dragon: Bruce Lee Story, Skulls, Fast & Furious and Stealth) ... could prove interesting. Fraiser seems to be the only original actor from the series.  
Of course it's not due out til 2008 so we've got a while yet. 


> In the Far East, trouble-seeking father-and-son duo Rick (Fraser) and Alex O'Connell (Ford) unearth the mummy of the first Emperor of Qin (Li) -- a shape-shifting entity who was cursed by a wizard (Yeoh) centuries ago.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0859163/


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 28, 2007)

cool, i always liked the mummy movies.  

Is Luke Ford the same actor who played the son in The Mummy Returns?

Also, anybody know if Rachael Weiss will be in it, and what about the character of her brother, Jonathan (I don't remember the actor's name)?

There isn't a lot of info on that web link...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 28, 2007)

I will be first in line the mummy movies are great


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2007)

Wasn't it John Hannah who played the brother?  A fine actor indeed.

I have to agree that I love the modern Mummy movies (and the old ones too for that matter ).

Pure popcorn, well done, well acted, good effects and performed with no pretensions - just what a movie made for entertainment should be.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> cool, i always liked the mummy movies.
> 
> Is Luke Ford the same actor who played the son in The Mummy Returns?
> 
> ...



The lovely and talented Rachel Weiss seems to be replaced by Maria Bello. 
Freddie Boath played the son in the second Mummy. One hopes that John Hannah will return as Evie's greedy, bungling, last second saving and always funny Jonathan. He really made the comic relief in the two films.

Wished that my father's eyesight was good enough to see these films. He'd love them for sure.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 28, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> The lovely and talented Rachel Weiss seems to be replaced by Maria Bello.


 
hmmm... grumble grumble....I don't know anything about Maria Bello, but Rachael Weiss was perfect in the first two movies...


----------



## exile (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll see anything and everything with Michelle Yeoh in it... it was her emotional range and depth which gave _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ its almost unbearable poignancy. I'm not sure I'm going to be happy with her in the role of a baddie, but in my book she can Do No Wrong, so it's not like I have a choice about going to the movie, eh?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> hmmm... grumble grumble....I don't know anything about Maria Bello, but Rachael Weiss was perfect in the first two movies...


Agreed! 



			
				exile said:
			
		

> I'll see anything and everything with Michelle Yeoh in it... it was her emotional range and depth which gave Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon its almost unbearable poignancy. I'm not sure I'm going to be happy with her in the role of a baddie, but in my book she can Do No Wrong, so it's not like I have a choice about going to the movie, eh?


Well I think with her playing a baddie would be a good change of pace and helps her broaden her range as an actress. Besides, heard tell that it can be quite fun to play a baddie. Since the Mummy franchise is more geared to adventure/fun type of viewing she may do quite well. Li as a baddie we've seen before now as a dead-rotting-mummy type baddie may prove to be entertaining as well.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds really good.  I loved the first two films, and while we are losing Rachel Weiss we are gaining Jet Li and Michelle Yeoh!

I'm with you Exile.  I've been a fan of Michelle ever since I saw her in Police Story III.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2007)

I will definately see it as well!


----------



## exile (Jun 28, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> Well I think with her playing a baddie would be a good change of pace and helps her broaden her range as an actress. Besides, heard tell that it can be quite fun to play a baddie. Since the Mummy franchise is more geared to adventure/fun type of viewing she may do quite well. Li as a baddie we've seen before now as a dead-rotting-mummy type baddie may prove to be entertaining as well.



Yah, true, it's the kind of thing which is really all in good fun, judging by the first two movies (wonderfully horrific special effects, eh?)



Steel Tiger said:


> I'm with you Exile.  I've been a fan of Michelle ever since I saw her in Police Story III.



She's got this terrific versatility and total command of her craft. Terrific expressiveness, and she does it very economicallyeven the smallest nuances of facial gesture are eloquent in her performances. One of my film-fantasies is some entrepreneur organizing a Michelle Yeoh marathon at one of our theatres here in Columbus...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like it's a shame some of us don't live in the same town - we could get a few bottles of vino and other assorted falling-down-water in the fridge and pool our DVD collections (the one's containing Michelle Yeoh that is ).

I too am something of a fan-boy, as the above gave away and am unsure as to whether I'll like her playing a 'baddie'.  She must have walked the dark path at some other time in her career too tho' - she's done a shed-load of films after all ... ?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

exile said:


> She's got this terrific versatility and total command of her craft. Terrific expressiveness, and she does it very economically&#8212;even the smallest nuances of facial gesture are eloquent in her performances. One of my film-fantasies is some entrepreneur organizing a Michelle Yeoh marathon at one of our theatres here in Columbus...



.... you've got Michelle Yeoh wallpapers on your computer don't you? C'mon admit it... :wink2: :lol: 

she IS a pretty lady... for you Exile... from one admirer to another. 

(oh yeah... read the text in the 5th picture (black-n-white photo black shirt)... a tough lady, an admirable lady. 

Oh and some trivia ... (while we're on the subject)... from IMDB.com
In 1985, she began making action movies with D&B Films of Hong Kong. She was first billed as Michelle Khan, then later, Michelle Yeoh. *Never a trained martial artist*, she relied on her dance discipline and her on-set trainers to prepare for her martial arts action scenes.
One of the only female stars whom Jackie Chan lets do her own stunts.
Miss Malaysia [1983]
Fought her way to the top in the male-dominated genre of Hong Kong action films, where she has been known for years as the "queen of martial arts"._ (oh the irony of that!)_ 
Has a Bachelor's Degree in Dance from the Royal Academy of Dance (London, England).
One of the highest paid Chinese-language actresses in the world.
Highest paid actress in Asia.
Released a single CD in 1993, "Love Quite Like a Comet", from her movie Xin liu xing hu die jian (1993).


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jun 28, 2007)

that sounds awsome I have to watch that


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 28, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Sounds like it's a shame some of us don't live in the same town - we could get a few bottles of vino and other assorted falling-down-water in the fridge and pool our DVD collections (the one's containing Michelle Yeoh that is ).
> 
> I too am something of a fan-boy, as the above gave away and am unsure as to whether I'll like her playing a 'baddie'. She must have walked the dark path at some other time in her career too tho' - she's done a shed-load of films after all ... ?


 
I think she'll be great as a villain.  The villains often get the best lines (if they aren't stolen by big-headed movie-stars) and frequently the most memorable characters.  It'll make a nice change from her playing police officers too.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 28, 2007)

According to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mummy_3 Weiz is out, and has been replaced by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Bello


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> According to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mummy_3 Weiz is out, and has been replaced by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Bello


Ruh-oh! This quote from IGN http://movies.ign.com/articles/765/765359p1.html?RSSwhen2007-02-16_093800&RSSid=765359 may not go over too well with Exile... 


> However, Yeoh's agency Endeavor advised IGN that she is *not* signed for the film.


----------



## Drac (Jun 28, 2007)

She could kick my butt ANYTIME and I'd say thank you..


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2007)

Drac said:


> She could kick my butt ANYTIME and I'd say thank you..



Hey now... get in line!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 28, 2007)

Bummer about Weiss, but I'm on board. Yeoh yeah


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 3, 2007)

I thought Jet Li was doing a movie with Jackie Chan here soon?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 3, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> .... you've got Michelle Yeoh wallpapers on your computer don't you? C'mon admit it... :wink2: :lol:
> 
> she IS a pretty lady... for you Exile... from one admirer to another.
> 
> ...


 
All those pictures...... you are trying very very hard to get me into a whole lot of trouble aren't you? :disgust: :uhyeah:


I will be going to see mummy 3, I have to, I saw mummy 1 and 2.


----------



## exile (Jul 3, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Ruh-oh! This quote from IGN http://movies.ign.com/articles/765/765359p1.html?RSSwhen2007-02-16_093800&RSSid=765359 may not go over too well with Exile...



Dang!! You're right, MA-C, it doesn't!! 

And thanks very much for those _most excellent_ shotes of MY... you know, everyone who wrote about _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ made much of that young actress, what's-her-name, Zhang Ziyi, and how drop-dead gorgeous she was and so on...  but I just don't think she held a candle to Yeoh. Not even close. In a way, that was fine, because MY's character had far more emotional depth and complexity, this sense of radience tightly controlled and concealed... and you can see in those pictures that MY is stunning enough herself. Very much appreciated! :asian:


----------



## Drac (Jul 4, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> Rachael Weiss was perfect in the first two movies...


 
Yes she was!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 4, 2007)

Kick butt action women rock!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 5, 2007)

I thought Jet Li was retired? Hm. Must have run out of money before he reached nirvana.

D.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 5, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I thought Jet Li was retired? Hm. Must have run out of money before he reached nirvana.
> 
> D.


 
Actually, he "retired" from doing martial art epics, like Fearless, Hero, and the like.  He is apparently perfectly capable of giving us another "Cradle 2 the Grave."  Oy.

Lamont


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I thought Jet Li was retired? Hm. Must have run out of money before he reached nirvana.
> 
> D.


Li said he's done with Epic historical dramas (Hero, Once Upon A Time In China, et al) and wants to continue acting. Him run out of money? Hardly. At the risk of stereotyping, asians tend to be very frugal and thus Li will be very nicely well off when he finally does retire... if ever. I can see him continuing with acting even into his 80's.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> .... you've got Michelle Yeoh wallpapers on your computer don't you? C'mon admit it... :wink2: :lol:
> 
> she IS a pretty lady... for you Exile... from one admirer to another.
> 
> ...




If she would give me the time of Day I would spend it with her.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2007)

exile said:


> Dang!! You're right, MA-C, it doesn't!!
> 
> And thanks very much for those _most excellent_ shotes of MY... you know, everyone who wrote about _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ made much of that young actress, what's-her-name, Zhang Ziyi, and how drop-dead gorgeous she was and so on... but I just don't think she held a candle to Yeoh. Not even close. In a way, that was fine, because MY's character had far more emotional depth and complexity, this sense of radience tightly controlled and concealed... and you can see in those pictures that MY is stunning enough herself. Very much appreciated! :asian:




I agree exile, Yeoh's Character was much more intense and in my opinion better looking as well.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 5, 2007)

Whilst I agree utterly at the heightened attractiveness of a 'woman' rather than a 'girl', give Zhang Yiyi time.  

Remember that she does have the advantage that Jackie Chan has taken her under his wing and has been training her for the more athletic and martial scenes.

In years to come I feel she will take on the mantle of Michelle Yeoh and Maggie Cheung Man Yuk as she matures.

Right now tho'. Ms Yeoh has that frissable mix of sexy and capable that stirs the heart - the dojo fight from Crouching Hamster Hidden Wombat (sorry, *I* don't call it that but my missus does ) is the only film scene that I've watched again and again and again (including at slow speed so I can actually see what she's doing).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2007)

Sure....right.... both of you try to take the high road and discuss her acting (although it is good).. I am NOT buying it



Rich Parsons said:


> I agree exile, Yeoh's Character was much more intense and in my opinion better looking as well.





exile said:


> And thanks very much for those _most excellent_ shotes of MY... you know, everyone who wrote about _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ made much of that young actress, what's-her-name, Zhang Ziyi, and how drop-dead gorgeous she was and so on... but I just don't think she held a candle to Yeoh. Not even close. In a way, that was fine, because MY's character had far more emotional depth and complexity, this sense of radience tightly controlled and concealed... and you can see in those pictures that MY is stunning enough herself. Very much appreciated! :asian:


 
Well Michelle Yeoh was Miss Malaysia in 1983 after all.... NOT that I am impressed or anything... or would actually know such things..:uhohh:

You know all of you seem to be trying to get me into a WHOLE lot of trouble here


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 5, 2007)

I was speaking to two Chinese girls I know from HK about Zhang Ziyi.  They thought that Michelle Yeoh, and Gong Li for that matter, was better looking.  It was interesting to get that inside the culture perspective on this sort of thing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, while Yeoh and Ziyi are both beautiful these girls are just as fine Qi Shu and Zhao Wei 

But we're talking about the movie the Mummy here...  lets not get (too far) off topic :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well, while Yeoh and Ziyi are both beautiful these girls are just as fine Qi Shu and Zhao Wei
> 
> But we're talking about the movie the Mummy here...  lets not get (too far) off topic :uhyeah:


 
Yes, but can they kick butt? 

Do they do martial arts? 

Are they dangerous? :EG:

Now..  if I get in trouble over this I blame you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes, but can they kick butt?
> 
> Do they do martial arts?
> 
> ...


Yes

Yes

Yes

Doubtful you'll get in trouble. 

Rent the movie "So Close" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0300620/  (one of my favorites), that'll answer your questions about them. The gal that played the cop is equally fine and kicks major butt as well. 
The movie is best IMO with the (original) Cantonese soundtrack/audio and Engrish subtitles. :asian:


----------



## exile (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, laugh at me if you will, but what I think is so spectacular about Michelle Yeoh is the warmth she projects. You remember that first scene in CT,HD when she's informed that the great hero Li Mu Bai is there, and her face lights up like the sun... it was hard for me to believe that she was _acting_ then. And that gives the mask of circumspection she puts on when she meets him again and he tells her how something pulled him back from his meditative detachment at the Wudan monastery all the moreand she is pretty sure she knows what it was, even if he doesn't (or won't admit that he does)so incredibly eloquent. Very few actors could have carried that off, I think. I watched _Casablanca_ again, for maybe the 100th time in my life, a couple of months ago and found myself comparing Ingid Bergman's performance in that movie with MY's in _CT,HD_, and damned if I didn't find myself thinking that MY's was the better of the two. Because from the very first scene, you can see what Bergman's character is thinking and feeling so transparently that it's implausible that Rick doesn't see it too, and yet it's imperative for the narrative line that he _not_ realize she's still in love with him. Whereas the way MY's character keeps that emotional intensity under wraps, so you just see flashes of it, but you can still tell it's there, is far more effective for the plotand the emotional effect, when finally, as he's mortally poisoned, she pleads with him not to die`give me a reason to hope!'is correspondingly almost unbearable in its intensity and anguish. 

I really don't know that the film is so much about the martial arts, whatever people say about it, as it is about the folly of emotional camoflagejust as I always thought that _Saturday Night Fever_ wasn't really about disco, that that was just the vehicle, that the real point of the movie was the way in which charisma and power over others carries with it a burden of responsiblity for their fate that charismatic, powerful people do not want to accept. 

All right, I'll stop raving now....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Doubtful you'll get in trouble.


 
Is your wife form China?

But then you are likely right, she does not go to this site.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2007)

exile said:


> Well, laugh at me if you will, but what I think is so spectacular about Michelle Yeoh is the warmth she projects. You remember that first scene in CT,HD when she's informed that the great hero Li Mu Bai is there, and her face lights up like the sun... it was hard for me to believe that she was _acting_ then. And that gives the mask of circumspection she puts on when she meets him again and he tells her how something pulled him back from his meditative detachment at the Wudan monastery all the moreand she is pretty sure she knows what it was, even if he doesn't (or won't admit that he does)so incredibly eloquent. Very few actors could have carried that off, I think. I watched _Casablanca_ again, for maybe the 100th time in my life, a couple of months ago and found myself comparing Ingid Bergman's performance in that movie with MY's in _CT,HD_, and damned if I didn't find myself thinking that MY's was the better of the two. Because from the very first scene, you can see what Bergman's character is thinking and feeling so transparently that it's implausible that Rick doesn't see it too, and yet it's imperative for the narrative line that he _not_ realize she's still in love with him. Whereas the way MY's character keeps that emotional intensity under wraps, so you just see flashes of it, but you can still tell it's there, is far more effective for the plotand the emotional effect, when finally, as he's mortally poisoned, she pleads with him not to die`give me a reason to hope!'is correspondingly almost unbearable in its intensity and anguish.
> 
> I really don't know that the film is so much about the martial arts, whatever people say about it, as it is about the folly of emotional camoflagejust as I always thought that _Saturday Night Fever_ wasn't really about disco, that that was just the vehicle, that the real point of the movie was the way in which charisma and power over others carries with it a burden of responsiblity for their fate that charismatic, powerful people do not want to accept.
> 
> All right, I'll stop raving now....


 
Nice try :uhyeah:

But I do agree with you on this


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Very well expressed, *Exile* :tup:.  I agree completely that Yeoh's performance in Crouching Tiger was of very high quality, lifting the film up that vital step from straight Chinese MA flick to genuine, Shakespearean drama.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Is your wife form China?
> 
> But then you are likely right, she does not go to this site.


:lfao: 

C'mon Xue how many guys have ever really rilly gotten in trouble for sitting on the couch with their loving wives watching a DVD and get caught muttering under their breath..."damn ... she's hot." At best he'll get an annoyed elbow nudge in the ribs and at worse she'll get up and sit somewhere else. That and they'll neeevvvverrrr rent another movie by that actress again.  


But then again I'm not marriaged so I wouldn't know. Still if I were, having a wife FORM China hmm might make me an emperor wouldn't it? :wink1: (j/k)


----------



## The Elemental (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm interested, this would mark the second time Jet Li plays a bad guy, Yeoh is one of the best female Kung Fu stars and one of my favorite Bond girls.


----------

